

Technology review - tonilouc
http://www.technologyreview.com/

======
sp332
Wait, why are you spamming TR? I don't get what the upside is. Are they paying
for this or something?

~~~
tonilouc
I'm not spamming TR, I merely think that the information contained by that
website is very informative to the community of Hacker News.

